# Looking for a app to easy save customers phone Numbers



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The only thing I miss in giving up my land line. Is my message pad so that I could write down incoming phone numbers.. Want to easily save them to my phone. Any ideas. With out them being add to my contacts..


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Considering that your cell phone can hold 1 gazillion phone numbers this is my current method: After I hangup I immediately create new contact while the screen is fresh. I put in first and last name and then in parenthesis one word to describe them.

Example: Joe dirt (Elliot st)

Now I can lookup that guy on Elliot street's bid on my tablet, or when joe dirt calls to schedule I kinda know who he is. There's nothing like answering the phone with a Hello, (insert name) how it's going?

I have about 2000 contacts though because of this, haha


----------

